# I'm a bit scared.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, weird but bothering me.On side 3, i always seen to feel apprehensive. Its been a few days on it know. But i always feel freaked out until about 10 mins in! Maybe its just me!Also, a friend of mine does musculoskeletal rehab and massage and aromatherapy and is interested in what the HT is like. Can he listen to one? Or is that not good?I always fall asleep and NEVER hear the end of any of the tapes. Well, all 3 sides anyway. Is that ok to?Thanks,S


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I owe you an email sorry I have had a real lot going on. My dad just had GB surgery and my best friends mom passed away, also I was away for a week, sorry about that.I didn't even know you were doing this? Great!







First, we can make ourselves a little "freaked" at first, it did for me once or twice when I was in a deep state, but I know its safe and I am really use to it doing the HT in general now.Mike probably knows more then I do about this for sure, but its nothing to worry about. A couple times I have just looked at the tape and said its just a tape. LOLThis is new to you but the more you do it the less that will happen.As for falling asleep its no problem at the moment, just let yourself do whatever comes naturally.As for your friend listening, I don't see a problem with that, but don't listen to your sessions together, you don't want any interuptions.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know you didn't know. SOrry, i dodn't eben think to email you. I have been talking it over with Clair and Mike a bit. We had to sort a bit of stuff out.I will email you about it all soon enough.How is your Dad? Is he OK? I hope he will be better soon. friends mum was it? I'm really sorry to hear all this. Sometimes bad stuff jsut happens all in one go doesn't it?I think i will email you the rest of the stuff.I'm around all day tomrrow. I have a day off. Email me then, it depends how free you are depenidng on your Dad and friend.Talk soon.S.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Spliff,I am on side 3 also and like you saw in my post I am having some trouble with falling asleep at the end. I have felt what you describe in this side 3 and I tried to analized it (I have this bad habit of analizing everything







). It is weird that this side made me a little scared, but it is my favorite so far; I guess it is the music in it. At some point (about ten minutes also) I said to myself "what is that?" thinking it was something in the environment, not the CD. Then I realized it was the music effect and I was like "Cool!!!". Now I am looking forward to that specific part







because it makes me feel weird, but in the good sense of it. Good luck with that.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Getting a little jittery is normal and probably and indication that something in our minds is being corrected because it is resisting. Just let it go and relax, everything will be fine! The tapes just get better as you go, good luck! Eric, I hope everything gets better for your family! Norb


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Zay, I too have a big problem with analysing everything. Its because i have studied psychology in the pst i think. I start trying to analyse everyone! I come up with some bizarre reason for everything! LOLI even came up with the pretty cool resoning as to why my Dad is the way he is, but unfortunately, its only scientifically correct if you stick exactly to some anceint psychologist that has been proven completely wrong now!







I find body language really interesting, i try to suss people out by watching it! I must be a very odd person! I do like side 3. I don't know why i get freaked out, but it could be to do with the fact the right in the middle of it someone knocked on my door and scared the life out of me! I jumped about i foot! LOL!Anyway, must go do some work now. I have a deadline in a week.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Spliff,Just to let you know that I felt a little apprehensive when I started listening to side 3 too.The fact that you are falling asleep does sound that you are finding the tapes relaxing which is good - they are obviously working their magic.The incident with the banging on the door has probably left you a little anxious when listening to side 3.Do you have a notice you could put on your door when you are listening to the tapes so people know not to disturb you? I made sure everyone knew when I was going to do my hypnotherapy and told them they were not to disturb me unless the house was on fire!Also you might find during the tapes that your mind wanders off thinking about other stuff, thats natural - when you realise you are doing that just try to gently bring your focus back to listening to the sound of Mike's voice.Obviously Mike will be able to help much more than I can, but just wanted to let you know not to worry!{{{Hugs}}}Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Norbert, everything is fine, my dads home again and seems to be doing well.







I just want to say the tapes are very complex in their makeup. Like the music for example, which is erie in some spots, but that may back up erie in something in IBS, or to set moods etc., from erie to relaxed, although I found most of the music very pleasant.Like I say there is more to this then meets the eyes, or ears I should say.It sounds from the futher reports here is has worked out.







I think in someway, it maybe the tapes that may slightly disturb us, that we should listen to the most.Maybe on a subconcious level that is the part the that doesn't want to change, that needs changing.


----------

